# Newest OTBS members  5/22/09



## pineywoods (May 22, 2009)

We would like to take this time to announce the additions of the newest members of the OTBS.

Rivet: OTBS #168
grothe: OTBS #169

Congrats to both of you. Ya'll are what the OTBS is all about and I'm honored that Dutch asked me to induct you two very deserving members.


----------



## irishteabear (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations!  You both deserve the honor.


----------



## fire it up (May 22, 2009)

Woooooooooo!
Congrats guys!
You both truly deserve it.  I now humbly bow to the newest masters.


----------



## lcruzen (May 22, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Dutch (May 22, 2009)

Well done Piney on making your first OTBS inductions and my congrats as well to Rivet and grothe on being the newest members here at OTBS.  You both have come along way from the beginning and asking questions, and here you both are seasoned vets answering the same questions for other that you used to ask.


----------



## fishawn (May 22, 2009)

Two well deserving additions! Good Job!


----------



## dingle (May 22, 2009)

Congrats gentlemen!!


----------



## blacklab (May 22, 2009)

Congrats!! peeps


----------



## smokingscooby (May 22, 2009)

Congrats guys!!! Well deserved !! You have helped alot of people with your advice.


----------



## smokeguy (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## meowey (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats to both...


----------



## morkdach (May 22, 2009)

way to go very deserved 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## richoso1 (May 22, 2009)

Great guys to add to the order. Congrats to grothe and Rivet, you both earned it brothers.


----------



## wutang (May 22, 2009)

Congrats guys. Well deserved on both accounts.


----------



## gnubee (May 22, 2009)

Bravo Guys! Well deserved.


----------



## bassman (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you.  This was a well deserved appointment.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations Gentlemen. 

Welcome to the brotherhood

Smoke on.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 22, 2009)

Congrats guys !!!


----------



## daboys (May 22, 2009)

Congrats you 2. You both deserve it!


----------



## rivet (May 22, 2009)

All,

thank you very much for your good words and support. I am honored to become part of such a great and unique group of professionals, and at the same time very humbled in knowing that so many of you think this highly of grothe and I.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2009)

Woohoo!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## davenh (May 22, 2009)

Congrats guys! Well deserved


----------



## slanted88 (May 22, 2009)

Nice....good for ya!


----------



## ronp (May 23, 2009)

Congrats, well deserverd.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

Bravo-well deserved-congrats to u both-welcome.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 23, 2009)

everyone else has beaten me to the best words, but i will say that no two guys here deserve the honor more than you two! 

thanks for all the assistance i received when i started, and i look forward to continue learning as i also begin to teach others. it's thanks to gents like you that many of us here are successfully going from a humble beginning burning burgers to pulling pork or slicing brisket that is of top quality.

congratulation!


----------



## mulepackin (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## ddave (May 23, 2009)

Congrats, guys.

Dave


----------



## rickw (May 23, 2009)

Congrats fellows, most deserved.


----------



## bbq engineer (May 23, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I extend to you a pat on the back and a hearty handshake. You two deserve the honor, and bring so much to the forum. Congratulations!!


----------



## capt dan (May 23, 2009)

Well deserved, congrats fellas, keep up the good work!


----------



## uncle_lar (May 23, 2009)

congrats to both of you for sure!


----------



## the iceman (May 23, 2009)

Way to go guys... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Let the celebration commence...


----------



## shooterrick (May 23, 2009)

Congrats and well deserved!  I have been behind with many other new inductees and my apologies to all.  Been very buisy but no excuse.  Well done all!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 25, 2009)

congrats you two Will the smoke be with you.


----------



## waysideranch (May 25, 2009)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 25, 2009)

Very well deserved to both!!! I personally cannot say enough great things about Rivet.

Congrats!


----------



## geob (May 25, 2009)

Congrats.  You deserve it.


----------



## grothe (May 26, 2009)

I haven't been online in the last couple of days and just found out now.
First, I like to thank Cowgirl for the nomination, and Dutch for seconding it. I'd also like to thank all of you for the confidence and kind words. And congratulations to Rivet....well deserved!!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 26, 2009)

Good job guys. Very deserving!!


----------



## erain (May 26, 2009)

congrats to both of ya, both well deserving. have seen both of you grow in expierience. have also seen both of you move from just the novice smoker to being some of the people with the answers and to share so freely with others what we all came here at one time to learn. both great noms and if i were to pick, i couldnt think of two more deserving people. great job guys. keep them smokes coming!!!


----------



## cowgirl (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations Gene and Rivet, you are both well deserving. I was happy to nominate you Gene and Second you Rivet. Just wish I would have thought of it sooner.


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Rivet and grothe!  You've both been a great help to me and I appreciate that.  Much deserved honor.


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 11, 2009)

CONGRATS !!!!! to both of you. May your smoke stay thin and blue.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulation guy great job.


----------



## allen (Jun 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YA'S, Good job


----------

